
Announcing Rust 1.31.1 - steveklabnik
https://blog.rust-lang.org/2018/12/20/Rust-1.31.1.html
======
dmm
I miss the old rust site. The new one removed the faq and broken links all
over the web in the process.

~~~
thsowers
I was initially not a fan when the initial beta site was posted to HN, but I
am a fan of the new site overall now that it's in production, some of the
language tweaks seem much more fitting to reach both a developer & management
audience

One example would be the original main tagline: "The programming language that
empowers _everyone_ to become a systems programmer"

Which is now: "Empowering everyone to build reliable and efficient software."

------
spullara
Can someone bury this? It is taking up valuable space on the homepage and is
literally a patch that fixes a couple bugs. People must be reflexively up-
voting it thinking it is an interesting release.

~~~
steveklabnik
The way you inform the mods about this is to flag it, or email
hn@ycombinator.com.

------
stabbles
Why is an announcement of a patch release on the front page of Hacker News?
Just because it's about Rust?

~~~
steveklabnik
Yeah, I agree they're not the biggest thing. I submit them only because
_someone_ will, might as well be me. Not a ton to discuss here, though.

